# magpie



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Had this lastnight on a short walk. 9.5 steel


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good shooting!! Those magpies are pesty


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I must say that I have a real soft spot for magpies. They are very smart birds, and I think they are beautiful as well. Anyway, looks like a good shot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Not impressed! (joke)


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

great shot


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks lads. I think there great aswell, but they are nest robbers and pests.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

I saw one this morning attacking a nest - not sure what nest it was though- their better off being a meal for a ferrit

nice setup btw


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Are they Asda bands on that set up or TBBlue, or possibly something completely different


----------



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

^^ there asda blues magic^^


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting.


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

Wow very nice! I've been trying to get a magpie lately, keeps landing near my property. But unfortunately all I got for ammo is marbles.

Your magpies look quite diffrent to the ones we get here in nz. i'd send a pic of one I shot the other day with my friends air rifle, but I have no idea how hahaha.

Brian


----------

